# Walleye Run Vs. White Bass Run (With HOUSE, BassAddict83 and Garrettmyers)



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Here it comes. The great debate: The "Walleye Run" vs. the "White Bass Run." Which is better? I've come here today to share my experience over the weekend with a few guys on this forum and to help you decide which is better and hopefully save you some money. 

Now some of you are thinking, Walleye all the way baaaaby! Here's the thing, Walleye look very mean, but fight like wet gym socks. White bass are cute little bugga's, but fight as angry as a Walleye looks. Some of you have experienced this recently with the White Bass coming upstream. Some of the bass that are 6" bite your hook and make you think you have a 18" Hybrid on the other end. 

OGFer's HOUSE, BassAddict83, GarrettMyers, myself and a couple other people decided to take a road trip up to Maumee this weekend for the Walleye run. The weather looked great, the river looked fishable and...well, busy.










The Little Miami River, in our own backyard looked peaceful, with an emerald green color to it. The water temperature was rising, and even with river water up to my waist in my waders, was comfortable. 










We booked some rooms for the weekend at a reasonable $45 a night at the questionable Econolodge. We were packed up and ready to go up and destroy the Walleye. BassAddict83 and myself drove up there after we hit the Little Miami for a couple moments since we didn't want to go more then 5 hours without fishing. We had floating jigheads and lead weights with every color assortment of curly-tailed grub that you could think of packed up and ready to roll.

We ended up at the Maumee river at about 4:30. Now, we knew it was going to be butts-to-elbows out there. We knew we would get snagged on the infamous rocky bottomed river bed and with other anglers around us. We knew that there were going to be drunken jerks causing ruckus. But we EXPECTED to see everyone around us snagging and hooking Walleye every which way. This was not the case. I was shocked to see the lack luster amount of Walleye actually being caught. I felt like this thing was one big exaggeration. 

Now don't get me wrong, I got into some fish










Some monster 23"+ Walleyes










But when you are out standing in a river with hundreds of other anglers with winds of 30+ MPH for hours on end, you expect a bigger turn out. We really started to figure out the technique of Walleye fishing. I must say, it reminds me a lot of catfishing. You have a weight and a floating jighead, or bobber, with an imitation bait, then you wait for a fish. There really isn't much more "technique" then that. (Not bashing catfishing or anything, I get out and do it often, but it's just not my thing.)

To top it off, even the monster Walleye that I did catch came right on in when I was reeling in my line. There was hardly any fight to them at all.

I went 3 for 3 on snagging with rocks. It takes a couple minutes to set up your hooks and such, and literally less then 1 second to get snagged. It was instantaneous. We had a guy tell us at the parking lot that where he was there wasn't much snagging, so we went down to were he was and shoved our way in between the long line of anglers and casted. No one was catching Walleye. We witnessed maybe 5 fish caught in 2 hours.

My waders were full of wet river water. I was cold and hungry. I was hung over from buckets of beer the night before at "Frickers." I could tolerate all of that, I could not tolerate not catching fish. 

So we all head back to the Econolodge and discuss how crappy this was, with other words used to describe our mood. No body wanted to say it, but we all wanted to leave. Finally somebody said "We should just leave and fish the Little Miami tomorrow morning." All at once, the group agreed with a sigh of relief that we weren't the only ones thinking that we should just leave.

We tried to get our money back for the last night at the hotel, but we were denied. We didn't care. $45.00 is not enough to keep us there.

So we cut our loses and went back to our backyard. We grabbed our kayaks and gear the very next morning and headed for the Little Miami River. It looked so peaceful and beautiful and the best part: We were the only ones out there.

My first few casts I pulled in a Spotted Bass that actually felt like a fish on the other end.










The further south we got, the more White Bass we pulled in. Aside from the literally, hundreds of White Bass we pulled in, came a mixed bag of Smallies and Crappie (Crappie are pretty hard to come by in the Little Miami). 




























Most of the White Bass were 6" Dinks, but every once in a while we would pull in some slabs that would actually pull drag.










Between BassAddict83, HOUSE and myself, we had well over 250+ fish. BassAddict83 literally just text me saying that him and GarrettMyers went out today and pulled in a hundred (EDIT: 220*) more (GarrettMyers stayed up Sunday in Maumee and didn't make it on the Kayak trip on Monday)

As many of you have described in your recent reports, those little tanks fight to the death. These are just a handful of the pictures of the fish we caught. The other guys will post their pictures on here soon, but I know that it will include a massive smallie and a massive hybrid (I can't speak for the Walleye).

So I leave you with this. What is better? I know it is two totally different types of fishing. I understand that. However, from the evidence gathered in the last 3 days, I definitely had more fun in our own backyard in my kayak with no one else on the river but the other 2 guys on their kayaks paddling next to me then I did standing next to hundreds of anglers elbow to elbow snagging each others lines and hoping to pull in a Walleye. 

Maybe I'm biased, but I will never take what we have in our backyard for granted again.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

in my experience here on the maumee riv the white bass run is more fast and furious fishing, but id much rather fish a couple hours for my limit of walleyes than catch a hundred white bass. i like to eat and enjoy the fish that i catch. jmo. if i were a catch and release guy i might be more into the white bass run. and this is soley based on the maumee as i have never fished in your neck a the woods


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never fished the maumee but fishing shoulder to shoulder with 100 other people doesn't seem like much fun. Too much like paylaking for me. I will take the white bass run anyday.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

PARK92 said:


> in my experience here on the maumee riv the white bass run is more fast and furious fishing, but id much rather fish a couple hours for my limit of walleyes than catch a hundred white bass. i like to eat and enjoy the fish that i catch. jmo. if i were a catch and release guy i might be more into the white bass run. and this is soley based on the maumee as i have never fished in your neck a the woods


I see your point and it is a valid one. I am a catch and release guy, but I did keep a couple Walleye. We have a store down here called "Jungle Jims" that sells Walleye probably for cheaper then what I can catch them for. 

To the southwest guys: The best way I can describe it, it is like fishing for Sauger at the Hamilton Dam, but standing shoulder to shoulder with hundreds of other people around you.


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Great story, it was well worth the read. I can say no more, the proof is in the pics. Glad you guys got to get out for your outing and letting us know your success!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe for you but i can catch walleye right down the street. if i went and bought walleye filets for 10/lb id never hear the end of it.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

PARK92 said:


> maybe for you but i can catch walleye right down the street. if i went and bought walleye filets for 10/lb id never hear the end of it.


Hahaha, another valid point sir!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I feal the same way as you guys.....I got talked into fishing the Maumee about 25 years ago by a buddy who swore by it.......We stood elbow-elbow with hundreds of other fishermen waiting for "sunrise"....then it was a mad charge into the river.....I made my first cast and it was fish on! Unfortunately, 3 other guys had their lines tangled around mine as I fought the fish/current, one of the idiots began yelling at me to cut my line because it was wrapped around his.....he thought the fish was on his....it became a 4-way tug of war....the idiot actually handed his buddy his rod and pulled his knife and walked over to try and cut my line......I very politely told him what i would do with his knife if he got near my line......long story short, that was the only fish I caught, my buddy caught two and we drove home.....I haven't been back.....

Mike


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

stay local and fish with a UL setup with 2 lb test line, alot more fun than catching wet socks, that's for sure...
Even the dinks that are around 8 inches are a blast to catch, let alone a 12-15 inch white bass...
I don't think i can fish in an enviroment like you guys went to, I did that years ago and it is just to nerve racking dealing with all the other people around you along with snagging into each others..
I quit catfishing at alot of local spots for that very same reason and started UL fishing about 7 years ago, UL fishing is fun, everything else takes a back seat =)

Imagine yourself catching a 15 inch white bass, while floating on your kayak with 2 lb test line and fighting the current as well....NOW THAT IS FUN.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

if you fish the beginning and end of the run you can do a pretty good job of avoiding the crowds. i dont really like fishing a crowd but if theres an open spot i dont mind hoppin in and fishing. ive only had to leave a spot once ths year due to jack asses tangling my lines, and i went to a different spot down river and got my limit so maybe it was meant to heppen. all well, i wouldnt let a bad day on the maumee make you never want to go back. ive fished with just a few other guys around at the end of the run (when the limit goes back to 6) and popped a limit in and hour and a half.sometimes its hot and sometimes its not.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

What a great post!

I went up and hit the Sandusky river a couple weeks ago. 2 plus hour drive. Hadn't fished the Walleye runs since the mid 80's. Thought it was time to give it a try again. Was an okay trip overall, but really don'y see what all the fuss is about.

Can't see doing it again for many more years.

Like the OP pointed out, so many fish closer to me


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome post! Great way to contrast a celebrated annual event with what can happen at any time down here. I guess it is a matter of perspective depending on where you live, but I will take the fishing down here any day.

Even though I was born in Toledo, I never got into fishing much when I was that young. And I know for me, I could never stand around fishing with that many people.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

The only way I would ever go back to that stupid Maumee River is if I was fishing from a freakin' submarine. That was pretty dumb. I've heard of paylakes before, but never a payriver! 

I'll post some cool pics later of the trip and the LMR float. I'm with you Mike...the LMR is a very cool river right in our backyards that sometimes takes a road trip to appreciate. I think my next trip up there will be out on the main lake if anything. 

Nice fish btw


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Hate to say I tol........


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand there are good days and bad days anywhere you fish but its just a bummer when you take the time to plan for a trip, make sure you can get the days off of work, spend all the money on traveling, hotel, food, and walleye tackle, and get up there and not catch fish. I knew about the crowd, I knew about the snags, I even knew the DNR would be watching us like a hawk but I figured catching walleye after walleye would make it all worth it. Oh well at least I got to experience fishing the maumee walleye run. I don't know if I'll ever go back but I can at least check it off my bucket list. 

As far as the white bass run... That was some truly fun fishing! Over 200 fish between three guys in one day is unheard of! ....well, wait till you see mine and GarrettMyers report for this morning...

The LMR is on fire with this warm weather!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd take the white bass trip and the peace and serenity. Great post and pics. I can catch the walleye in Mosquito all spring.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Recently moved down here but am from bowling green and spent several years fishing the maumee. I think that it is hard for people to make a couple day trip to a river that they are unfamiliar with and expect to do as well as locals. The fact of the matter is 10 percent of the people up there catch 90 percent of the fish. You have to know where to go and know the feel. It took me a fair amount of trial and error to find good spots to fish. One hole I would fish I could catch fish and not snag but if you stand 20 feet downstream of me it's no fish and all snags. Unfortunately a lot of articles make it seem like all you have to do is show up at the river and the fish will jump on your line, they are extremely passive during the main run and the bit is very light and fish only hold in certain areas. Awesome place to fish if you live 15 minutes away not so much if its a couple hours.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for reporting on your trip. That kind of fishing never appealed to me, you've just reinforced my feelings.

Like others have said if it was close I would probably do it some, and I couldn't see doing it just for fun. I would keep the fish, too.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

I know what you mean about fishing close to home.I grew up on the Maumee had a home on the Maumee.Nobody is wrong in this discussion.I have handled close to 85 walleye in a morning up there,but I know where to go and what to do.Now I live down here near Dayton,ohio.I have helped many become e successful on the river.
WHAT MANY HASN'T TOLD YOU IS THE MAUMEE RIVER WHITE BASS RUN IS FANTASTIC!!!!!I took my wife and each of us caught a 100 in a day many 2 @ a time.During the day we will catch a few over 16inches with most 12-13inches and almost nobody there.A lot of days we get are walleye limit to.Go up after the crowds leave you won't forget it!No matter where you FISH good luck and have fun!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Born with gills made a good point. If you only have a couple days you might not do all well.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a few of the fish I caught on the yak trip down the LMR... 

Such a great trip! 

All except for paddling against 30mph winds... that part... not so much fun hahaha. It was definitely odd having to work to get DOWNstream.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Enjoy the LMR now, the Bigfoot hibernation is just about over.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

In the early 90's a group of guys from work would go up several times during the run. Usually in Perrysburg. 2 of the guys had boats on Erie. Friday we would hit maumee until early evening then head on up to Erie. Spend the weekend up the and hit maumee Monday morning on our way back home. We did this for a few seasons until the maumee just kind of died. We snagged but poured our own jigs and bought our grubs from a buddy that poured them. So then our costs were not that horrible. We always did better up at Erie though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

I would say the walleye run because a 15inch fresh walleye tastes better than a white bass but ive never caught a huge white bass so its kinda hard to say


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thirty years ago a few friends and I decided to take part in the white bass run at Fremont and made the drive, we hit it wrong and got skunked. We did this a couple times and although had fun and caught a few fish it was a long drive and since we were not locals of the area and did not know the river well it was never a big hit. I found out a short time later about the local white bass run in all the local lakes with in a 45 min. drive in any direction from my house and have never even thought about the drive north since. 
My take on this is ( and your story is proof ) that if you know what your doing and fish your backyard enough to learn the water and the fish that live there, you will have more success and more fun when you stay close to home. I'm one that would not stand elbow to elbow to catch a fish, period.
And as to those that think white bass are just fun to catch, if you keep them cold and fillet them and take* ALL *the red meat off the fillet they are just as tastey as any walleye.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Very interesting story. that's pretty crazy that people line up like that?? doesn't really seem like fishing but to each there own I guess.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Very interesting story. that's pretty crazy that people line up like that?? doesn't really seem like fishing but to each there own I guess.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I finally got the pictures off of my camera. Here are some pics of the crowds and a guy that caught a huge 28"er right next to us. It was a true "last cast" as his buddy was huffing and puffing for him to get out of the water. It had him doubled over for a pretty long fight and he let her go which I thought was pretty cool.












Here's a picture of the crowd on Friday before the weekend mob showed up. This day really wasn't too bad:










although most of what I caught looked like this:


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive never fished the Maumee but Ive done some combat fishing, its not exactly my cup of tea but Ive had a good time doing it. Ive never seen anything like your first picture though. 
Road trips are usually fun and if you had been slayin em up there your opinion might be a little different. Youre right though, the walleyes Ive caught in Erie dont fight nearly as hard as the saugeyes I catch down hereand saugeyes arent exactly great fighters.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great thread guys.To each his own. The thing good about this state is that about the time the Walleyes start up north, the Hybrid Stripers and White bass start down here on the Ohio ahead of the Whites up there. The good thing is that if you do your homework , you can catch White Bass and Hybrids all spring, summer and fall, and in the winter too in a few choice places. I have fished the Sandusy, but a long time ago,never the Maumee. It's great to be able to go up north and get some eyes, but we are spoiled fishing this southern border. Get your 10 Saugers with relative ease EVERY DAY the right time of year , and they taste just as good. The Wipers and big Whites are hitting here at Greenup . Once again, great thread. I'd still rather fight a Wiper


----------

